#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Arabic For Dummies free download

## Mohamed

*Arabic For Dummies free download*





 *Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*
Regarded as one of the most difficult languages to learn for native English speakers by the U.S. State Department, Arabic is gaining both prominence and importance in America. Recent world events have brought more and more Americans and other English speakers into contact with Arabic-speaking populations, and governments and businesses are increasingly aware of the importance of basic Arabic language skills. _Arabic for Dummies_ provides you with a painless and fun way to start communicating in Arabic.     Why should you learn Arabic? Well, besides the fact that over 200 million people in more than 22 nations use it to communicate, there are tons of reasons to get up to speed this 1,400 year old language, including: 

Nearly all of the Middle-East speaks Arabic or one of its dialectsBasic Arabic skills are extremely useful for anyone traveling to, doing business in, or serving in the Middle EastIt is the language in which the _Koran_ is writtenThere is a rich, centuries-old literary tradition in Arabic
_Arabic For Dummies_ presents the language in the classic, laid-back For Dummies style. Taking a relaxed approach to this difficult language, its packed with practice dialogues and communication tips that will have you talking the talk in no time. Youll get the scoop on: 

The Arabic alphabet, pronunciation, basic grammar, and the rules of transliterationThe history of the language and information on classical Arabic and its dialectsHow to make small talk and make yourself understood when dining, shopping, or traveling around townHow to communicate on the phone and in business conversationsHandy words and phrases for dealing with money, directions, hotels, transportation, and emergenciesArabic culture and etiquette, including ten things you should never do in Arabic countries
     The book also includes an Arabic-English dictionary, verb tables, and an audio CD with dialogues from the book to help you perfect your pronunciation. Written by a native Arabic speaker who helped start a year-round Arabic department at Middlebury College, _Arabic For Dummies_ is just what you need to start making yourself understood in Arabic.    
*Note:* CD-ROM/DVD and other supplementary materials are not included as part of eBook file.     

*From the Back Cover*
*Your survival guide for everyday words and expressions* 

*Your fun and friendly guide to Modern Standard Arabic* 
 This unintimidating guide will help you start speaking Modern Standard Arabic  beginning today! Whether you're a student, a traveler, or you work in business or government, you'll find it's packed with practical lessons, cultural facts, and handy references  including coverage of written Arabic, an Arabic-English mini-dictionary, lists of vital verbs, and more! 
*Discover how to* 

Have everyday conversations in ArabicMake sense of Arabic grammarImprove your pronunciationUse idioms and popular expressionsGet around in Arabic-speaking countries


*Product Details*


*Paperback:* 384 pages*Publisher:* For Dummies (May 1, 2006)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0471772704*ISBN-13:* 978-0471772705
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Arabic For Dummies free download

----------


## gabovm

Thanks!!

----------

